# St Barts part 21



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home ladies    

pam xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls ~    we have a new home girlies   

Thats all bye now
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks Nicky

i know its bad but should i test early?? when should hcg be out of my system


Tracey


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Tracey ~ No hun dont test early, I didn't, I waited till the date they gave me... Have the will power sweetie. I know some girls do test early, but hang on in there if you can xxxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Tracey - I join Nikky is sending     to you.

I also had the pink stuff and went on to be positive. Please try to wait  orders.

Emu.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tracey-I know its hard but please hold off till test day-its not long now-you are well over the half way mark xxxx

Thinking of you and sending you loads of positive vibes xxxx

        

Nicky-its getting close for you xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey 

If you test early, the test    will be round your house  !!!!!  

Ron


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhhhh!!! Tracey!!!  When are you due to test??  I must admit i would be VERY tempted to test early but I know whatever the result was I wouldn't believe it until the test day anyway so a bit of a waste of time really!!!

My AF finally arrived yesterday!  Hoorah!!

Hope all ladies are fine and dandy. XXXXXXXXX


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Tracey - I know it's difficult to wait but try not to test early

Laura - great news that AF is here

Emu - on my previous cycles I have got the drugs from the Barts pharmacy but this time I'll probably use  [email protected] who deliver them to your house. It all depends on when the prescription arrives. I think it will save me money through them as well.

Back from our weekend away - very tired after a 5am finish on Sat night. It was really good fun. I didn't go as my first single, I went as Aneka who did 'Japanese Boy' as it was easier to dress up as. DP went as Benny Hill's 'Ernie - the fastest milkman in the west' - he assures me he was very young when he bought it! There were a whole mix there - some did the song titles and some did the artists. So we had Elvis, Madonna, Blondie, Simply Red, Siouxsie Sioux, Noddy Holder, Bob Dylan, The Beatles, Bono, Kate Bush, Ten Pole Tudor, Roy Wood from Wizzard, Bay City Rollers, Axel Rose, and Alice Cooper amongst the artists and 'White Wedding' (Billy Idol) 'Nineteen' (Paul Hardcastle) 'Night Boat to Cairo' (Madness), 'Grease' (Sandy), 'A day at the Races' (Queen), 'Return to Sender' (Elvis), 'Lady in Red' (Chris de Burgh), 'Prince Charming' (Adam and the Ants) and 'Waterloo Sunset' (The Kinks) amonst the titles.

Anyway, having a quiet day recovering at work today - hope no one wants me to do anything complicated!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hellie - how cool i love parties when everyone dresses up!!  So many people normally don't bother!!

Question for you all - how much time should I take off work?  I don't want to take sick as I have 2 months off sick begining of the year with my ectopic.  I work as a social worker so I can try to have 'easier' days at work and am busy trying to get all my stressful clients sorted as best I can before I start on stimms.  BUt i can't really have all the 2ww off.  I'm thinking the first week is the most important?  but then I'm also thinking if I am at work and come on I'll be devastated and make a fool of myself??  The hospital can sign me off for 2 weeks but don't really want all the questions that go with being off sick.  So i need Ec followed by a few days and then few days over the end of 2ww??

Oh I don't know!!  Maybe I should just go sick??  What did you ladies do??  

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi again

Laura - i am due to test on Friday   

i have been off work since ec and been resting as much as i can, not saying this will help but hey you never know 

Hellie - dressing up parties are great fun   i had one new year

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Hope you all had great w/e's - ours was DIY - and we made real progress, amazing what happens when you get stuck in.

Hellie - must say you sound the one with the most active social life of the lot of us.

Laura - it's up to really what you do with the 2 ww and how you feel. Try to avoid anything stressful and heavy lifting etc - but other than that if you feel it best to work through it - go with that. If you think you will feel guilty then spend it on the sofa. I think between us "old timers" we've tried the lot and if it's going to work it will. I remember Ron - spent this time last year on the sofa and got a BFN but next time she worked through it and look at her now. From someone that stays at home I can see work having the advantage of occupying you for the 2 wks - otherwise you have a lot of time for knicker checking and thinking 

Tracey - I think your symptoms could mean you are going to go either way at the mo. AF pains, pinky stuff can all be pg, af or pessary side effects. * IF * you really, really need to test the earliest you can do it is Day 12 - but the result it not guaranteed - so why torment yourself with a result that could still change, as it's only 2 days early hang on .

Nicky - good luck for Weds - the biggest worry is the thaw - but your'll soon know.

Had a chat with the Esperance nurse today - v. helpful and suggestions of different things to think about. Absolute no, no for Nk cells - but did suggest thrombophilia testing which is a clotting/implant prob. Also suggested Gestone as well as Cyclogest - now need to think about making Consult. appt - if I want to go there.

I'm not around much this wk - DH has to go to Telford for new work mtgs - and I've decided to tag along.

Take care

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Sue

i have decided to wait until Friday and just hope af doenst arrive, Barts did say though to still test if af does show?

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes even if Af does show you do still need to test - cos it's not official until then.  Af could just be a breakthrough bleed, a bleed cos your losing one - all sorts of reasons.

So that means also carrying on with the pessaries.

But your not in that situ yet??


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow its quiet on here tonight, where are you all?

Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh my goodness-we've slipped off the first page!!!!

Well done for holding out Tracey xxxx Friday will be here before you know it, intil then positive thoughts xx

            

Just remember PUPO!!!!

Ron-its getting so close for you-I am actually feeling excited and will be thinking of you loads xxxxx

Nicky-when are they thawing the embies-are you going for blast like Kyla? I'm guessing today if its transfer tomorrow-thinking of you lots xxxxx

I'm so useless at personals but hope everyone is getting on ok xxxx

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Afternoon Girls

How are we all today?

Tracey - Not long now..how are you feeling?

Maddy - Are you enjoying half-term?  

Nicky - I can't believe tomorrow is the day...when will the clinic let you know? I have everything crossed for you, hun  

Laura - I took the whole 2ww off during my 1st tx but on my FET I went back to work the day after ET, so can't advise I'm afraid!

Hellie & Kyla - Have you heard from Bart's yet

8 more sleeps for me...2 of the girls from my NCT class have already given birth & one of them was 4 weeks early!!!

Ron
x

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Ron - i'm fine thanks, just counting down the days and hoping and praying for a   on Friday, wow 8 more sleeps and you will have a bundle of joy in your arms, is the nursery all ready 

Maddy - how are you hun? 

A big hello to Laura, sue, Nicky,hellie,kyla,and anyone i have missed

ooh yeah Nicky good luck tomorrow hun    

Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

8 sleeps for you Ron xxxx I'm counting down for you Hun-how exciting  

Tracey you are doing so well   I have everything crossed for that   too
     

Nicky Sweetie-I will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow-here's to those little frosties   xxxxx

Am loving half term thanks - have been a lady who lunches today and will probably do the same tomorrow!! Am trying to do some exercise as well-just have to watch that nasty carpet.....   

Hope you all have a good evening xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Oh no..not the carpet..


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - you do know that scorpios babies are so naughty!!!  Theyare the best ones too thoughas well im my unbiased opinion... I only just noticed you are having a c-section!  wondered why everyone says so many days etc.. i was thinking how would they know the baby is a week early (according to your ticker!!).  Daft ole me!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura

Gotcha         

thought we had inside knowledge eh?


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well, got home tonight and my prescription had arrived from Barts - I was so pleased ..... for about 2 seconds. When I read it they had got the drugs wrong again - exactly what happened back in January.  They had put down the wrong drug for down-regging (I have Buserelin injections and they had put down Synerol nasal spray). They had also put down way too many ampules of the Menopur, bearing in mind that both times I have over-stimulated and they are going to reduce my dose this time.  This had all been discussed and agreed with the consultant at my follow-up appt back in July and I had mentioned Buserelin every time they mentioned the drugs.

I am so angry and upset about it. I'll be on the phone first thing tomorrow to get them to re-do the prescription and post it out first class. That way it may turn up by the weekend but I wouldn't bet on it.  This is turning out to be as stressful as last time which is just what I didn't want.  Last time I had to take a day off work to go up there to get the prescription and drugs as they had messed it up then as well. I can't take any time off work this time (unless I lose a days pay) so I need to get everything sorted out in good time.

Grrrrrrrrrrr.

A very angry Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellie - I'm mad at them too - twelves days since they 'sent' my cheque but still no sign. Spoke to finance this morning and they promised to call later today for my bank details to CHAPS the funds but here I am - no call, no money. Good grief, does no-one there know what they are doing?


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow.

Hellie - I also used Bart's pharmacy the last time and ferring are cheaper. Bart's gave me a form which I am going to send off to get it. I do hope your prescription gets sorted out especially as you would lose a day's pay if you have to go up.

Ron - You sound quite energetic for one that is due any minute. I want to be the first to wishing you a safe delivery. Do you know the sex of your baby or are you waiting to be pleasantly surprised.

Tracey -      for BFP

I am waiting for AF to arrive as they want me have have it by the 25th and I am now getting anxious.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Love Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Don't worry..the ticker isn't that obvious!

I know..he's already naughty!!! When I lean forward/lie on my side he doesn't like it & he kicks me until I move!!!! The other day DH was sitting quite close to me on the sofa & Bumpy kicked him everytime his elbow was touching my tummy!  

Hellie - I can't believe they've done it to you again..don't they ever learn?? Maybe that's why they lost the East Sussex contract. You give them what for tomorrow.  

Kyla - I think you should start charging them interest. If they're a business, they would have gone under by now.. 

Emu - Unfortunately I'm far from energetic..wish I was then I could get out more often!!!! We're having a boy, although someone at work did mention that it could have been a finger (as opposed to his bits!!!)  

Tracey - Only 2 more sleeps..

Nicky - How are you?  

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Hellie-why can't they get it together     Its stressful enough without cock ups on top    how frustrating!!!

I think it was Kyla who said contact the head nurse a while ago...or maybe it was Lou? I don't have a direct e mail but if anyone else does... 

 Big hugs to you - what a stressful day xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy/Hellie - I've got an email address of an embryologist in Barts (he's lovely!!)...if you need it, let me know!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes please-how did you get that?

Girls any e mail addresses for any staff at Barts would be great? A

Ron are we meant to have them or were you an exception  

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Ooo...I'd better check with him before giving it out just in case I get into trouble!!! Will let you know!!!

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Hun xxxx

Good idea to check-wouldn't want to get you into trouble-just thinking though e mail may be the best way to chat to Barts as their phone lines are such a nightmare!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

PS Nicky thinking of you lots tonight xxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

the email is usually 

[email protected]


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Evening 

Had an eventful week visiting family on both sides, glad to come home for a rest 

*Nicky*  tomorrow, have pm'd you.

*Ron* Can't believe how close it's getting now for you. 

*Hellie/Maddy* Don't have the email address, but insist on speaking to the Senior Nurse Manager Liz Latarche when you ring.   She deals with complaints & funnily enough can get things moving sometimes.  Refuse to be rung back & tell them you'll wait, she soon appears  
If in doubt get an angry Dh to ring up, testosterone has been working well to get things moving lately for us. 

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes, you are such a lovely bunch   

Just to let you know that I spoke to the embryologist earlier & she is so nice, she told me that out of the 3 embies I had thawed, they all survived         I couldn't believe it    One of them stayed at 4 cell & the other 2 dropped from 4 cells to 3 cells but she said thats quite normal!! So now all I have to do is wait to see if they divide anymore tonight   (Ihope so)       

I hope you are all well & ronnie ~ wont be long for you hun  

Tracey ~ Wish you all the luck &     for testing day hun xx

Hello to everyone else
love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - That's fantastic news!!!! Don't worry about them losing a cell..one of mine did that & picked itself up the next day to be a 5 cell. Hopefully they'll all divide overnight & you can choose the best ones.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow    What time is your appt?

Ron
xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nicky* Whooo     Great news hon.    

Dooleys


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicky -good luck tomorrow hunny, great news about the embies!!

Ron - you got your flip flops sorted yet?

Tracey - you gone mad yet??

Hellie - Grrrrrr!!!!  I'd be going mad!!  I hope it gets sorted tomorrow!

Hello everyone else!

Love to all XXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Woo hoo go Nicky!!!

Go little embies...

       

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

`Hiya,

Just popping in to wish Nicky the best of luck for tomorrow.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls   

Nicky -   today hun, will be thinking of you    

Maddy - a lady who lunches eh! sounds good to me    how are you hun?

Hellie -    to Barts, what a nightmare, hope you get it sorted this morning as if its not stressful enough!!!!

Emu - hope af arrives soon so you can get started  

Ron - ahh a little boy    have you got a name sorted 

Lou -   hunni how are you?

Maddy -  

Laura - hey hun how are you? hows the d/r going? i have not gone   yet, only 2 more sleeps   

Dooleys - sounds like you have been busy, hope your keeping well  

a big hi and lots of   to everyone

Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xx

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck for today Nicky-hope all goes well xxxxx

 

I am off for a walk in a bit-can't do any exercise vid this morning as I pulled a muscle yesterday   (No laughing please....Ronnie!!!!!)   

Tracey good to see you're still hanging in their Hun xxx Sending you lots of postive vibes                                

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nicky - good luck today - hope your embies have divided nicely overnight.

Emu - hope AF arrives very soon

Ronnie - 1 week to go!

Tracey - 2 days to go!

Kyla - hope your refund comes from Barts soon - what a pain.

Phoned Barts this morning and am waiting for them to pull my file and call me back. Got it across how upset and angry I was about all this. DP and I started bickering last night as we were both so frustrated about it. I want to be feeling nice and relaxed before d/r'ing but it doesn't look like that's going to happen.

Will give them a couple of hours and then I'll be phoning back.  Did ask for Liz Latarche this morning but she wasn't in  - will be asking for her when I call back!

Hope everyone else is doing well

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hellie* Keep on at them.   Dh phoned in the end for us & things got moving, make a nuisance of yourself. I know it shouldn't be like this, it's stressful enough as it is  Unfortunately with Barts you  have to shout & holler.  Give em hell girl. When did they say Liz Latarche would be in  She's nurse manager should should be there most days 
Hope you get a result soon hon

Take care 
Dooleys


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks Dooleys - my DP was all set to phone them up but I said I'd try first.  I don't think he'd have been as restrained as I was!

And thanks Lou and Ronnie for your help.

Well, I have just had a call back from Liz Latarche and she was lovely (we saw her the first time we went to Barts last July). She had pulled my file and said that the consultant I saw in July hadn't done my prescription, someone else had. They had basically done me a standard prescription (ie: not taking into account either of my previous cycles nor what was discussed at my follow-up appt in July). So she wrote out the correct prescription while I was on the phone and asked me how many of everything I needed. She read it all back to me too so I know it's OK now. It's so nice to have someone who respects you and knows that you know as much about the treatment as anyone up there!  Still waiting for my schedule though - the nurse last week said I'd have that by the end of this week.

So fingers crossed that I get it tomorrow (she promised to send it first class today) and then I can get onto the Ferring people who I have heard very good things about.

Hope you are all doing OK today.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Poor you Hellie-glad you got a call back Hun xxxx

Is Ferring the drug company for fertility stuff-I had no idea you could go direct-do you end up saving much


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

BTW I have had dealings with Liz Latarche and have always found her to be very good I know there was a time when I was not at all happy with one of my visits and waited to see her-she was stuck in a meeting but called me at home later that day-I was very impressed-it's amazing how little it takes to make you have faith in a place!!

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Glad things have almost been sorted.  Have you tried the chemist in Fazeley?  I phoned them up once & he was really good (attitude wise) & was very reasonable too. I think I've posted his details on the drugs thread round about last Feb.

Maddy - How did you manage to pull a muscle or shouldn't I ask  

Nicky - Hope your embies are now safely back where they belong.   

Laura - Thanks for reminding me about the flip flops!!! No I haven't so I sent the shop an email.  

Dooleys - What's the latest?  When are you due to start your FET?

Tracey - only 2 more sleeps...  

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well they rang back today - sent to the wrong address. They transposed the figures! Actually, becuase our street numbers run up one side and down the other (instead of alternate sides like normal) it's the house opposite me. However, Im not knocking on their door as they are rude and probably binned it.
They have cancelled the cheque and are sending the money by BACS so I should get it on Monday, finally.  Thank goodness that will be my last dealing with them. I have gone from being quite pro-Barts in the beginning to just sick & tired of their sloppiness (on that note Im glad you got sorted out too Hellie!).

Hellish drive home - roads closed all over the place - off to make some dinner.

PS: In case Nicky doesnt make it on, she texted me that her embies are on board! Good luck honey!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - sorry you've had such a trouble, hon. Like you say, that's the last you'll have to deal with them.

Nicky - Congrats on a successful ET.    

Hellie - you're welcome. Glad you got it sorted.

Ron - not long now. Any changes?

Tracey - 2 more sleeps, hon.

Emu - Any sign of AF?

Maddy - Ferring is the producer of some of the fertility meds. I tried to get prices off them for this cycle, but they wouldn't deal with me when I mentioned I was with Care.  Anyways, I got great prices from Pharmasure who delivered for free next day. I've saved £250 on this cycle from the clinic price.

hi to everyone else. 

Got all my meds. Finished pill today. Waiting for AF to arrive in 3-4 days to start stimms...

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hellie* Glad they're starting to sort things out for you 

*Ron* Had jab today, so starting the rollercoaster again, how you doing hon?

*Nicky* Been keeping everything crossed for you today. 

*Maddy* First a carpet burn, now a pulled muscle   

Hi to Kyla, Emu, Tracey, Lou & everyone else 
   

Dooleys


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dooleys - Well done on starting again! Wishing you a good ride on the rollercoaster!

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - When is your next apt? Just wondering in case we bump into each other again  Mine is Friday morning and then not again until Thursday 2nd Nov...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dooleys - Wishing you the very best of luck   

Lou - Not long till you start stimming..that's brilliant news!

Kyla - Glad this nightmare with Barts is nearly over. DH had trouble driving home tonight too due to the large number of accidents on the road. 

Nicky -   PUPO  

I went to my antenatal appt today & was told Bumpy is 3/5 engaged - when I told DH that he could arrive at anytime, he freaked out a bit!!!! Hopefully Bumpy will hang in there until next Wednesday  

Ron
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Ron*    Any time now for junior 

*Kyla* Next appointment is 8th Nov. So you won't have any strange woman grinning at you in the waiting room  Are you any better now your on stimms?

Thanks Lou Are you ok?

Sending everyone   
Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, slowly but surely symptoms seem to be easing. Im so glad - I hate to jinx myself but the last two weeks have been hellish on a regular basis.
8th Nov? Won't see you there then (unless its for scans PMA)


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Arrrrrhhhhh no AF yet. I have been feeling it coming all day but not yet

Lou - Another one waiting hope AF comes soon. With Pharmasure did it come with the sharps, syringes and disposal bin or do you have to order that separately.

Ron - So far fazeley is cheapest for me (cheaper then ferrin)but I am concerned as to whether delivery packaging is safe and  pregnl need to refrigerate. Did they do yours and how did it go.

Hellie - Hurray meds sorted we hope.

Nicky - Congrats       

Maddy - Interesting to know how you came about the pulled muscle  

Tracey - Close hey       

Dooleys - Not long now

Kyla - Money in the bank I hope soon.

Laura - How are you.

Love Emu


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say thanks for all your "good luck" posts, & as kyla kindly said earlier I have my embies back on board now, they put a 6 cell & 4 cell back. I was feeling rather sickie earlier, dont really know what came over me  

Tracey ~ If I dont get a chance to chat with you before then lots of luck for test day hunni, will be thinking of you       

Dooleys ~ how did the jab go today hunni? Hope you dont get any weird side effects like me & kyla got! xx

I hope everyone else is ok, sorry its short and sweet tonight but I will catch up with you all tomorrow 

Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - must be a mixture of feelings you dealing with now, right?

Emu - come on af!!!!! I ordered a sharps and needle pack from pharmasure for a fiver. If you concerned about refrigeration, why not buy pregnyl from a local source as it's cheap?

Nicky - sounds like lovely embies! 

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Nicky - hope embies are settling in nicely hun 

Ron - can't believe next week you will have bubba in your arms   

Emu - hope af arrives soon hun

Dooleys - great news you have started again   

a big hello to Hellie, Maddy, Kyla, Laura, lou, hope you lovelys are well   

update on me, big day tomorrow, couldn't sleep last night   gawd knows what i will be like tonight, feeling very scared    about testing     

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

morning girls = this is my 3rd try to post!

Tracey - fingers crossed for you tomorrow - in my thoughts.  If it fails, it's not your fault or anything your've done.  If it works then it is your fault and everything your've done.

Nicky - so plsd to read your news, this time is different PUPO

Dooley - plsd to hear you have jabbed too - I will be watching your tx closely - Kyla, Dooley & Nicky I want 3 out of 3 BFPs to tempt me to the Esperance !!!

Ron - ok I'm scared now - shall I come home

Hi all other girls from me in a very trendy hotel room.  My plan today is to check out Telford shops - hope your plans go well too.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Trendy hotel?? I'm soooooooo jealous now!!!!   Are you having a good time up there?? Please may I come shopping with you?  

Nah, don't worry, I'm still crossing my legs..can't possibly have it early otherwise my mother will be here for the whole of the fortnight of DH's paternity leave & he will not be very happy at all!!!  

Nicky - Hope you're being pampered & spoilt by DH - are you at home for the duration or back working??

Tracey - How are you feeling at the moment?  Not long now hun..

Emu - I never got as far as ordering via Fazeley..I really liked the bloke when we spoke on the phone (think I vaguely remember that his sister had IF which is why his prices are so competitive - they are almost like NHS prices).  I liked Lou's idea about getting Pregnyl locally. 

Lou - Yes it's strange..can't really describe it!!!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone! 

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue you lucky thing!!!! Are you window shopping or do you think you maybe tempted..... 

Ronnie you hold on Girl-I can just imagine your DHs face if MIL is there the whoile time he's off!!!!   

Ron, Dooleys, Emu... of course the pulled muscle is down to exercise!! I'm not to sure what you girls thinking     

Nicky-so glad those little embies are back on board where they should be   

Tracey how are you doing Hun? The whole 2ww is a nightmare but the last bit is definitely the worst!! Hope you are doing ok today and Sue's right whatever the outcome... we're all here for you Hun xxx

Lou hope you're ok and Kyla glad you're feeling better xxxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Its so quiet on here tonight-hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

just you and me then maddy


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!  Been very busy the past week with people visiting, so I haven't been online much.  Crazy week, but nice to catch up with some old friends.  Now it's our anniversary, & we're both too tired to go out tonight!  

So glad to hear about all this positive progress on here!  Positive being the operative word, I hope!!! 

Nicky - HOORAH!  You've got past the next hurdle!  A 6-cell embryo sounds like a great start. I can imagine how exciting it is for you to reach this point.  Good luck!    

Tracey - well done, you, for waiting to test.  I have to admit that I tested just after midnight on the test day.  Couldn't wait another second & figured I could always test again later that day, if it was not positive.
   for you too!!

Kyla - good luck with scan tomorrow.  Here's hoping all the headaches and pains have been worth it! 

Maddy - carpet burns & pulled muscles??  My hat's off to you!  

Ronnie - now you keep that boy on board for another week!  I've got to deal with my mom & DH here together after the twins are born.  Will be interesting, to say the least, but I can't afford to turn down any help!  So funny that your baby's kicking your DH.  Mine have just started kicking visibly - so strange.  I've trained one of them to kick in a certain spot when I tap & say "kick kick".  Clever thing.    (I read that in a book, but I'm amazed it actually works.)

Hi to everyone else!  Will catch up properly soon.
take care,
Nancy


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Just a quick one to say   for your scan tomorrow.
Let us know how you get on hon  

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - Was that for me? If so, thanks!  I think I'm the only one scanning tomorrow but wasn't sure. How you feeling? Any effects yet? I was fine the first week and then it hit me later on (sorry to sound bad, really hope you are fine). 

Fingers crossed I have a nice lining tomorrow - think it wants to be over 8mm or something like that... Good linings have never been my strong point so here's hoping the pills have done their job.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I thought you all might like some bubbles     So I rounded you all up to your next 00


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

Yes sorry it was for you! 
Any side effects....no i'm always this forgetful 
Did have bad head this morning but think it's just coincidence as i didn't sleep well, that's what i'm hoping anyway. 
When did you get given your dates?

 Hoping you're linings playing ball hon

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Thanks Kyla*

I love bubbles, have rounded yours up too hon 
 

Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla -    for lining tomorrow.

Dooleys - When is your next scan? Hope your head is better. Do you think it's hormones related?

Nancy - How long is your mother staying with you for?  Does your DH have paternity leave? At least with twins both your mother & DH can have one each whilst you catch up on your sleep!  

When are you up at the Sussex next?

Tracey - Sending you lots of    for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.  

DH escaped tonight with his friends..I almost asked to go along with them!!!  

Nicky - How are you sweetie?   PUPO  

Did one of you girls just given me some bubbles If so aaaahh..thanks!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Tracey - One more sleep or should I say half sleep

Kyla - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Ron - Occasionally I dont mind the boys night as I finally get to watch my TV in between reading all the FF mail 

Its a quick moan from me still no AF and tomorrow is day 28. I have only had one day over 28 days in the last 3 years I have been keeping a record and that was after d/r in March. I still dont know if I will be able to do it this side of xmas.

      to all

Take care
Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Emu - I agree with you re boys' night out but only when I'm on my own!!!!!!  

Would you like us to do an AF dance for you??

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just blown some bubbles too     

Kyla good luck for tomorrow Hun-hope that lining is thickening up nicely    

Tracey good luck for tomorrow have everything crossed for you    

Sorry only a quickie tonight for some mad reason have just been to sainsburys!!!! Got to go and unpack!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Emu a little AF dance just for you...


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes please to the AF dance


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope 6 sleeps is right Ron!!!
Just for you...

     

xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - You're right..only 6 sleeps & counting!!! Thanks!!!

How's the pulled muscles?? Sure it's yours?  

Emu

         


Ronx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm fine - having real proba getting a internet line out - certainly can't yahoo.    Good luck today.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Off to pre-op appt now..will check here again when I'm back.

Lots of     

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tracey-am checking in for you Hun xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tracey Honey-hope you are ok xxx I have been checking in for you all morning  

Am off out now will check in when I get home xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

How are you all doing today? Any news on Tracey yet? I have been thinking about her this morning!!

I have been feeling a bit strange since the transfer    I was feeling so sick on the day after I had my transfer, then last night I had such a banging headache & feeling de-hydrated all the time    I guess my body is quite sensitive    Anyway I have decided that I may do a 2ww diary although I haven't started it yet, but I have been keeping notes in my diary  

Right girls sorry its another short post but I send my love to you all

nicky xxx   xxx  xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

Tracey - hope you are OK. Have been thinking about you. 

Ronnie - hope your pre-op appt went well. Bet everything seems very real now.

Nicky - sorry to hear you are not feeling great - it's probably just your body adjusting to having the embies back.

Emu - has AF arrived yet - I do hope so.  It never arrives when you want it to.

Kyla - hope your scan went well today.

Dooleys - hope your cycle is going well and that you're feeling well.

Sue - hope you didn't spend too much shopping!

Nancy - Happy Anniversary for yesterday!

Lou - how are things going at Care?

Maddy - hope you are doing well.

Laura - how is your down regging going?

I went home in my lunchbreak today and the presciption had arrived (phew) so I'm posting it off this afternoon. Am going to thank Liz for sorting it out for me.  The schedule hadn't come though so after another call to Barts I've just had a callback with the dates, which were what I had worked out anyway. Feel happier about it all now. Just hope the drugs company are as efficient as they sound on the phone.

Love to you all

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - been thinking of you today, and finally got a connection and am shocked to see you haven't posted yet - so I hope all is well and we are not fearing the worst - no news is good news??

Nicky - hope you feel better soon - keep an eye on those  feelings case they are significant.

Hellie - thank god for Liz at Barts.

Well I window shopped and then the purse finally opened.    Was v. good tho. brought stuff for DH too and also started b'day and christmas.    Want to go back for more bits that I wish I'd brought for me.  Today I went to this victorian village - where they dress and work as they did 1900.  V. eye opening.    My Dh's grt grandad was a Agricultural Labourer and he would have earnt 90p a wk!  Schoolmaster got £200 p.a.

Have a good w/e everyone and I'm signing off here and will be back to a reliable world next wk.

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey - I can only add what the others have said. So hope that no news doesn't mean it's bad news. Hugs.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry I've not been around for the last couple of days I've been reallybusy at work and in my social life (getting all my social visits done so I will be lft alone for a few weeks!!).

I went to see Lion King with my Niece and Nephew wed evening in London and went for a curry in brick lane last night.  So a couple of late nights on last few days (hopefully) of down regging and I feel shattered!!!!!  I've been a bit teary as well.  Had a cry last night over something and cried on the way to the station over my cat (who dies few months ago) and then cried when I read the paper this morning.... lost of little en's died horribly in the news. So I think I'll go barmy if they tell me I have to carry on D/reging for another week... I have cysts so there is a good chance that will happen.

Anyway I rushed through the posts as I wanted to know about Tracey??  So a quick catch up...

Tracey - I hope you are doing ok and we are here for you whatever the result. XXXXX

Ron - hope your doing ok? not long now.... Ah!!!

Nicky - wow 6 cells!!!  Thats great hopeyour being spoilt!!

Hellie- glad the px has arrived!!

Hope everone else is well!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say what all the other girls have said-Tracey we are all here for you xxx  

laura-fingers crossed    you won't have to keep down regging-the emotions certainly get all over the place xxx

Sue I am very impressed with you and your shopping are you still away or heading home tonight?  

Ron just for you...      

I had a fab time today with my friends-went for lunch at 12 and got home at 6!! had a great girlie giggle     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Tracey - hope you're OK...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Hope you're busy celebrating your BFP with your DH right now!!!

Thinking of you

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls

Tracey - Where are you Hope the others are right and you are celebrating good news.

My scan went well today, thanks for asking. My lining was good - 8.9 (very good for me in fact) and my FET is set for Thursday if enough survive the thaw on Monday...


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Kyla-fingers crossed for the thaw


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tracey-hope Ron is right Hun xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

been at mums all day and she hasn't got a PC but i was up at the crack of dawn and we got a    , cant believe it. been looking at the test all day, thanks so much for all your messages you are are fantastic

i have my 1st scan on the 23rd November 

Tracey


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Want to be the first to say congratulations Tracey I am so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

A BFP dance for you Hun!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

So chuffed for you!!!!  

I must admit was starting to get worried!!!!

Hooooraaahhhhh!!!!!!!   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Excellent news, Tracey!!!!!! Oh, I was so worried that you'd been so quiet today.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey,

fantastic news!

Had us worried there!

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done Tracey - that's fantastic news.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Phew!!!! Many congratulations on your  . 

Kyla - Well done you for getting such a good lining.  Have got everything crossed that you'll get great blasts on the 2nd.

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say     to Tracey, well done hunni, you must be on          

Sorry I haven't been in the past couple of day's , I,ve not been feeling too great I'm afraid   Been getting really bad headaches   think it may be the progynova. I did phone the nurse this morning & she said its most definately the tablets & it was ok for me to take paracetamol. So I will just have to see how things go now  

Hope your all well & good luck Kyla for the thawing on Monday hun   

Love to you all      

nicky xxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - Brilliant news re the lining. I know what it's like to have lining worries. After coming so far with all the headaches, must have been a major worry. Not long now until ET.

I had a dream today I'd missed starting my meds by three days. Was a bit confused when I woke up! LOL.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky -   Hope it passes. I've never taken Progynova but will do this cycle. I'm a bit nervous about the side effects of everything I'll be taking. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Sorry to hear you're not feeling too good. Hope the paras ease the pain.

Sorry for being ignorant but what is the Progynova for?  Does it work in the same way as the botty bombs?  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - Progynova is a natural form of oestrogen, it's usually used for HRT for none IF issues.


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ron   

Just noticed your name and wanted to say hi .We did lots of chatting about acupunture at the beginning of the year.Just noticed you dont have long to go now-how exciting ! So wanted to send you a big  .

Elfie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky sorry you're not feeling great   Hope you're taking things nice and easy x I think I took progynova last time-they're tablets arn't they-not sure why though

Kyla    Great news on your lining!!! Will be thinking of you-as you're going for Blasts will they watch them for 2 days in the lab? Blasts is something I really want to try-next time we're trying assisted hatching...

Ronnie-its getting so close for you Honey-can't believe we are down to.....4 SLEEPS!!!!!!

   

Lou poor you and the dream-I can remember a few months ago I woke up in such a panic thinking I'd missed an injection-I wasn't even cycling at the time!!    

xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Sorry you are still feeling rough hon, I had a call from Lorna this morning actually. I was worried something had happened to the embies (although they are still in cryo) but they just want me to start my prog sups a little earlier than planned. So I start them tomorrow. Luckily I have just enough to last me to Thursday and then I can pick up some more...

Tracy - Yay! Congratulations on your BFP girlie! You must be over the moon. What does that make your EDD then? Im sure you;ve worked it out already. 

Ron - Four sleeps? Im so excited for you! I know you dont post photos but can I PM you my email for one?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great idea Kyla xxxx

You have my email for photos Ron xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

BTW Kyla has the clinic chatted to you about how many they defrost at a time-having 8 frozen is a good number!!! When are they starting the thaw??
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

thanks for all your messages  , i still cant believe it    

Kyla - if i have worked it out right i think edd will be 20th July 

a big    and    to everyone, each and everyone one of you are great 

Tracey 
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tracey I can imagine you must be on   

I am so happy for you-was getting really worried when you hadn't posted yesterday xxx

Being really nosey here-did you have any idea or was it a total surprise....?

xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracey - I used www.ivf.ca to work out your date and it came up with 4th July! 

Maddy - We are thawing all 8 in one go. It's a shame we may end up sacrificing some but we want to get to blasts this time so we need to use them all. They are all Grade One, 4-cells so we are hoping to have at least 5 survive. Won't know until Tuesday though...

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Maddy it was a total surprise


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kyla have pm'ed you hun


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Thanks for your countdown - love it!!!!

Kyla & Maddy - Have asked DH to post message here. Kyla, can I have your email address please?? Maddy, I already have your's! 

Kyla - Are they able to re-freeze the embies to use at a later date??

Tracey - What a lovely surprise!

Lou - Thanks for clearing that up for me!   Has your AF arrived yet or would you like us to do a dance for you too

Nicky - How are you feeling today?

Laura - Are you OK?

Dooleys - Have you had any more fx?

Emu - Did our AF dances work?

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Tracey - still   for you. You must be on   Hope this is the start of a good run of BFPs on the thread.

Ron - no sign of AF yet. Not worried yet. Not really expecting it to be late. 

Kyla - Have you ever done blasts before? I'd imagine it's really nervewracking. But 8 sounds like a good number for you to achieve the goal of getting some good blasts. Sending you growing and dividing  .

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - I noticed you posted on the 'ask the midwife' board about how pg you are..I've been on the babycentre website & agree with Kyla..I worked out your due date to be the 4 July too.

Ronnie
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Oh lots of activity!!

Ron - can't believe this time next week you'll have your baby all snuggled in your arms!!  I'm SOOOO jealous!!!  One day please let it be me!!!

Kyla - Great about your liing - whens your next scan?

Nicky - how are you feeling?  Hope your resting up. XX

Tracey - bet you still got a grin from ear to ear??

Every one else hello!

Me I'm not doing good, I'm so so tired and am a just an emotional mess.  Just crying at everything. Please can you all do some er...  lining thinning/ cyst removing dancing for me... I so need stimms on tueday!!!  What happens if my lining ok but I have a cyst (which is quite likely)?

Anyway love to all hope you all having a nice saturday night!! XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Depends how big the cyst is. If it isn't too big they should still let you go ahead with the cycle, if not you will down-reg a while longer. Good luck for your scan.

Lou - This is my first go at blasts as Barts don't do them. However, the embryologist at the Esperance is an expert in them so I feel good about that.

Ron - Nope, no re-freezing so this is it - we are using up our entire supply. Have to admit it makes it more scary than before. Our chances with blasts are nearly double a normal FET and up to around 35-40% which is good but still not great.
Have PM'd you my email, thanks!

Tracey - PM'd you back but Im pretty sure 4th July is correct  4w3d today...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - As Shaun the Embryologist in Barts once told me...35-40% means that out of 10,000 women, 3500-4000 women get a BFP, so you stand as good a chance as the next person!!!

Hopefully you'll have twinnies so you won't be needing the others!   

Laura - I really hope that all you girlies get your wish & all your dreams come true. Until he's placed in my arms, I still can't believe that it's happening!  

Here's the dance just for you:

             

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are you all doing tonight? I'm feeling a bit better today thanks for you all asking after me  

I'm feeling quite nervous about this whole cycle, I guess its because I had a positive result last time & maybe I'm expecting the same result this time   does that sound familiar to anyone??

Laura ~ Hey hunni, I hope all goes well with your scan on Tuesday    I will be thinking of you! Also regarding the cyst if its not producing oestrogen then you should be fine to start the stimms. I had 2 cysts on my last cycle of IVF. xx

   to all you other girls, hope you are all doing ok,

Love & kisses
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

It has been a hectic day for me and I have not had access to the internet

Tracey -- Congratulations for your             I am so happy for you. I just had positive vibes about it but was so worried yesterday when we did not hear anything from you.

Go girls and keep the     festering.

Kyla - Good to hear about your lining and good luck for Thursday. I hope you get a selection making it to blast.

Nikky - Feeling any better. Special one just for you   

Lou - Hope AF arrives soon.

Hope everyone else is doing fine


Still no AF I just cant believe it maybe it was meant to be after Xmas. I even tested on Friday just in case and its definitely not preggy. 

Love Emu


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just for you Laura a stmimming dance...

           

xxxxx

Tracey-what a fab surprise for you Hun xxxx  

Kyla can imagine how nerve wracking its going to be to thaw all 8 embies but the stats for blasts speak for themselves it really is survival of the fittest!! I have everything crossed for you    

Nicky keeping everything crossed for you    

Ron not sure if I did my little countdown earlier...

   

Sue-how are you doing?  

xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls - just having some breakfast. Wanted to get up early and crack on with the day and was gutted when I saw I had slept in (9.30am). However - DAY LIGHT SAVINGS! So it was only really 8.30 which is great


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank goodnes for that extra hour!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Ron - 3 more sleeps   how are you feeling?  

Kyla - thanks for the pm hun   

Maddy - How are you hun?  

Lou -   how are you?

Laura - hope scan goes well Tuesday hun    hope your feeling better hun   

Emu -  

Nicky - glad to hear your feeling better  

A big   to anyone i have missed

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay all,

thank you all for your banana stimming damce for me!!  he he!!

I've had a good nights sleep and feeling better today.. not long now to my scan and hopefully on to stimms trying not to get too excited just in case.  I always have high e2 and had a cyst on my last scan before I started so really hoping all will be ok to continue.

Kyla - oversleeping on a sunday is NOT 9.30am!!!! I woke up then and turned over and went back to sleep!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday!!

XXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I get up at 6am on week days to go to work (we have to commute for 50 mins so we leave the house at 7.10am). 8.30 was bliss but 9.30 would have been too much!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - you put me to shame. I don't get out of bed until 8.45.  

Started meds today! Stimms tomorrow. Guess the rollercoaster has cranked into action.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla -I get up at 8am weekdays (I have a hour and quarter commute but do flexi!) anything before 10am at the weekend I consider unnatural!!  I wish I was a morning girl... sure you get so much more out of the day!!

Lou - Bit confused?  You started meds today and stimming tomorrow??  You on the SP?  I hopefully will be stimming on tue sonot far behind you!

Just been for a drive into the country and som pub grub... am so tired I need to go back to bed... I have no idea how I will cope at work tom... feel like I have a my energy sucked out!!  Please let me be nearing the end of d/regging!!

Anyway off for a snooze.
XXXX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

had to pop in and say a big congratulations to Tracey on your    here's hoping it is the first of a long run of them.

also wanted to say good luck to everyone else who is stimming, downregging or keeping the buns warm   

oh and have to say popped over and saw Ronnie on wed and for just a few days to go she looks amazing far better than I did when I was at that stage   and I promise that as soon as she'll allow me over for a cuddle I will come and report back   assuming she doesn't mind of course   

anyway I am off for an early night as there are certainly no lie in's in this house any more Teagan's favourite time to play is usually 5am onwards   really hoping this is not going to be 4am with time changes    my god how I would love a ie in till even 7am!!!!

ta ta

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Back in the south now and with a reliable connection - how I've missed it  
Best day for weather was the drive home yesterday.  We also stopped in Maidstone to see my niece who is now the grand age of 17 - eek.  My Bro & SIL started young.

So plsd to read of your excellent news Tracey - "me glass is half full girl" assumed the worst - so plsd I am wrong, whatever your doing keep doing it so they hang on in there.

Kyla - good luck for Thurs and hope you get excellent thawing news today.  V. scary thought to risk all of them.

Nicky - sorry to read you are still having a tough time of it - I've taken progynova so know how you feel.  

Ron - 48 hours to go OMG, OMG - when will it sink in.

Fran - just as well you are used to early morning starts.  I don't know what time 7 am is let alone 5 am  

A big Hi to everyone.

Off to finish that suitcase washing and I have shrink appt. later "How do you feel today?"

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had good weekends.

Kyla - hope the thaw goes well today - when will they let you know the outcome?

Nicky - hope you are feeling better today and that the 2ww is going OK.

Lou - good luck with starting your meds.

Emu - any sign of AF?

Ronnie - delivery week, I can't believe it!

I've just had a call from Ferring and they'll be delivering the meds to my work address tomorrow, with the needles I need etc. I am very impressed with them so far - will let you know if everything that is supposed to arrive does!  Feeling happier about it all now.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

My embies were thawed today. Got the call around 3pm. We had eight in cryo and, as you know, decided to thaw them all in the hope we might get a couple of blasts.
Well the first hurdle is over - all eight thawed! We have 5 @ 4 cells, 2 @ 3 cells and one poor little chap at one cell (dont think he will make it). However, that means that 7 out of the 8 did really well and I am chuffed to bits with that. I know we still have many more hurdles to leap but it's good so far...

Another bit of good news today is that Barts finally sent my refund!  Yay!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Brilliant news about your embies - let's hope they go all the way!!!!   

Great news about getting your money back too..last of your link with Barts severed.

Hellie - I can't believe you're just about to start as well..it's all go here!!!  

Sue - How was the shrink?

Laura - Hope you're feeling a bit more energised.

Lou - Good luck with the stimms. How are you finding CARE Nottingham?

Maddy - Back at work today  

Emu - Any sign of AF??

Tracey - How are you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet?

Fran - Of course I'd like you to visit..may even give you a cuddle too!!!! Oh, you mean with the baby!!!  

Nicky - Hope your fx isn't so bad today. Do they not give you botty bombs?  Are they not as good as the natural prog?

Have a great evening

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Woohoo Kyla-fantastic news...

          

Will you be getting daily updates Hun or are you just going in on thursday?

Ron...

 

Tracey how are you doing-has it all sunk in yet??  

Laura fingers crossed you'll soon be onto stims....   

Nicky-hope you're doing a bit better xxxx

Heliie-you'll be off soon!!  

Lou hope things are going well with you at Care xxxx

Sue   Glad to have you back down south with a decent connection....  

It was back to work for me today...but its the Christmas half term which is great xxxx

 Maddy xxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Finally AF arrived today never had 31 days in my whole life!! and when I want it to be early it is late    . I emailed Barts at 7am this morning as the option of a day 16 stimms was discussed and it might be possible to still do this before xmas. I just checked and no response yet so will call in tomorrow.

Kyla - Bet you are so excited, really good outcome from thawing and I hope this continues.

I have been up since 4am this morning and will do personals tomorrow. 1st 2 days are usually blahh for me anyways

You all have a good rest of the evening.

Love Emu


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Kyla - YAY!!   Great news.  Go blasts, go!  
    

Ronnie - Just can't believe the date is almost here.  I cannot imagine how you're feeling right now!  Must be kind of nice knowing when the birth will happen.  I want to be on the list to get photos too, please!  Will PM you my email address.  Good luck!!  One day we'll meet up to celebrate, when you're settled in with the bambino.

Nicky - How are you feeling - any better?  When's your test date?

Tracey - how're you doing?  Still resting the babe(s)?  Could be two, you know!! 

More later!
N


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nancy - How are you feeling?  Any more fainting moments? I hope not!

At the moment, I'm feeling impatient, apprehensive, worried, tired!  

No probs re photos, although it won't be until I come out of hospital, if that's OK with you ladies!!

I'd love to meet up - do you work full time? It'll be good to get Fran to join us too!

Emu - Hooray for AF!!!!! Hope you get a reply from Bart's soon!!

Maddy - Thanks for the countdown!!  

Managed to get my Mother addicted to 24 (the drama with Kiefer Sutherland), so she's been spending all day in front of the TV & she's only halfway through series 2!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - woohoo! such good news. It's nerve wracking at this stage. Come on little embies!

Ron - I'm a 24 addict. I downloaded (sh! don't tell) series 5 last week since I got fed up waiting for the dvd release. Watched it all back to back. Was a little strange and mind boggling when I took phone calls. I was about to say, "patch me through, now!"

Emu - phew! Thank god af arrived. Why oh why do our bodies do this to us? Good luck tackling barts tomorrow.

Maddy - christmas half term brings back memories. aw. 

Hellie - a girl needs good service. Now if they could only add chocolate to it.

Sue - suitcase washing? Now I know I'm not a good housewife. You put me to shame you lot.

Laura - first day was just a shot of Buserelin the downregging drug. stimms today. Hope you've come to the end of your DR and it will soon be stimms ahoy.

Care Notts have been good so far. Always answer the phone, always get to speak to someone. Their patient info guide is great. I'm seeing them next Sat for a scan. Will have to come straight back down as DP away and I'm keeping guard on my freeholder the restaurant owner in case he messes with my property (long story).

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Laura - hope you get on ok today, let us know 

Emu - horray    for af, about time too 

Ron - cant beleive tomorrow is the day, what time do you have to be in, will be thinking of you   

Kyla - woohoo great new on embies

Nanoc -   i'm fine thanks hun, back at work  

Maddy -  

Hellie - hope everything arrives correctly hun 

Sue - suitcase washing   

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

suitcase washing - sorry girls, I'm no housewife superwoman - what I meant was I had a suitcase full of dirty clothes to wash  

Shrink visit was a good one, he was so plsd to hear of my news and trips last wk.  Couldn't believe it was me talking when I was explaining that I had booked a taxi to take me into Telford and spend day on my own shopping, making decisions etc.  Now have to put it all in my practice back home.

Kyla - that's fab news - I am sure you must get 2 out of 7 to blast.  I managed to get 2 out of 2!

Hellie - I should think your drugs will be all in order - it's not Barts!

Emu - hope you get the news you want to hear too.

Maddy - Christmas term - makes it all seem v. close.

Have a great spooky day


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

I'm absolutely knackered today, had to work a 14 1/2 hr shift yesterday, so being really really lazy on my day off today 

*Kyla* Keeping everything crossed for you hon. 

*Tracey* Way to go   Lets hope this is the start of a bundle of  

*Ron* 1 more day   I'm so excited for you   can't wait to see the piccy's. Take care hon

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hey Ronnie,  One more day - wow.  I PM'd you with my email address & other stuff.
No more fainting spells for me. Been fine since the train journey from hell, thanks.  Agreed with my boss no more long travels.  Luckily, I work from home, so hardly have to leave the house now.  We went down to the beach on Sunday (gorgeous day!!) and I practically needed my DH to push me back up the hill to get home.  Pathetic!   

Had to be brief on my personals yesterday, but I just wanted to say Hi to everyone.  I'm sorry if I keep missing people, but I am trying to keep up!  

Lou - So glad that your CARE Notts experience is going well.  You certainly need it after Homerton and Barts.  Keep us posted on how you're coping with the drugs cocktail, scans & freeholder! 

Laura - you still feeling tired from d/r?  At least you're about to get to the next stage now.  Best get used to that exhausted feeling in case you get pregnant, though!!    

Dooleys - are you a doctor/nurse?  I can't imagine what requires a 14.5 hour shift!  Poor thing.

Helly - So glad to see things are moving in the right direction for you now!

Emu - Amazing that our bodies can play so many dirty tricks on us, eh?  Maybe  just needed some Halloween inspiration.  

Hi Sue - glad your "shrink" session was a good one.  Well done, you, for the big trip.

Hi Fran - good to hear from you.  Maybe meet up with you & Ron when she's up to it.  She's got my details.

take care!
Nancy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow its halloween mad on here!!!!

Off to legs, bums...in a bit but just wanted to say...

 Ron I will be thinking of you tomorrow-what time are you in and when will you be home?

 Will catch up more later xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Try not to pull any muscles this time!!!  

Have to be in hospital by 8am & hopefully staying for 3 nights only! 

Laura - How was your appt?  Are you now stimming?   

Dooleys - 14.5 hour shift?  That's equiv to working 2 days solidly.  Is that allowed?

Lou - I'm so jealous you managed to d/l 24!!!   I just love the CTU's ringtone! How long does it take you to get to CARE? Dare I ask about the freeholder

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yipppeeee!!! I'm stimming!  HAd first shot today at the hospital start tomorrow myself (well tim).  The injection did not even hurt!  I'm so excited I'm now officially growing my (maybe) baby!!  

Ron - this time tomorrow!! Eiek!!

I'll be back later to do personals. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura

Horray!!!!! You on Menopur?

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - Happy Halloween. Anyone else find it harder to see our thread in the orange? 

Embie update:
Some good news, some bad. The bad news is the single cell is gone (fair enough), but also two of my 4-cells have not moved. This is interesting as I wonder if I had a normal cycle - especially at Barts where they thaw on the day - I would not have known.
Anyway, the good news is we have 3 8-cells and 2 6-cells. The embryologist said the 3 8-cell ones were (and I quote) exceptional. Isn't that great? So we have 5 still fighting strong, only two more sleeps and then they come home to me.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Happy Halloween all*

Who's been driven mad by the trick or treaters then? 

*Nancy* Unfortunately 14hr shifts often happen, working in the NHS. Doctor I wish i was that clever  

*Ron* What time are you booked in tomorrow? Be thinking about you 

*Kyla* Exceptional! Way to go     It's sounding great.

*Laura* Yeah, stimming   Good luck tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else

Dooleys


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All

Ron - I'm on Purogen or something like that... what are you doing on here??  Should you not be knitting booties or boiling towels or something!!  U nervous? Excited?  Have you got a name for the little fella?  I think I shall call him Bob until you tell me otherwise!!  Come on Bob!!  We want to see you! I guess we won't here from you for a few days as you'll have to stay in as having a c-section?? Good Luck honey!!! 

Kyla - Oh thats fab news!!

Dooleys - thats a bloody long day??

Tracey - How you feeling?  You back to work?  You told anyone?

Lou - when is your scan?  We are cycling together!!  Hope I don't fall off??  

Love to everyone else. XXX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi ya,

Its all spooooooky!!!!!!!!

I got email back and okay to start. I really had a discussion with DH this morning and was quite comfortable to start next cycle if need be. Now I am debating should I. 

Laura -     starting stimming. One more milestone crossed.

Kyla - Very good news with blast go embries go

Nicky - Hope you are feeling better

Ron - One more sleep to the big day. Hope it all goes well. I am getting all excited and will be thinking about you.

Tracey - Have you told people at work or do you intend to

Lou - Try not to bother yourself with other diversions re the freeholder. This is a time to distress first thing first

Sue - Good for you with your trip and the shrink visit

Nancy - Lucky to be able to work from home. I am hoping to do a lot of this every Wednesday if It all goes well that way it 
breaks up my week.

Dooleys - The 14 hour days are gone for me that was the hard lesson I learnt when I had my miscarriage. I now have my priorities straight - she says - I did do a 12 hour stint last week but promise myself to stop once I start treatment. 

Hellie - Have you now got your meds, I sent mine off today wanted to wait for day 1. I guess a part of me was still hoping it will happen naturally. Have you got your schedule yet? When is your first scan?

Maddy - enjoy your exercise 

To everyone else have a great evening


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla-great news Hun    . Very interesting though, as you say qwithout going for blasts you could have gonethrough the whole 2ww for nothing-this is one of the reasons I am so keen to do blasts!!!

Just 2 more sleeps until your snowbabies are back where they belong   

Laura I like the sound of Bob...come on little guy we are all waiting for your appearance    

BTW well done on your first shot  

xxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

just a quickie from me

Ron - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you, cant wait to see a pic of the little fella     

Laura - hooray stimming    glad 1st jab went well 

i know i have missed lots of you and i apologise will catch up tomorrow

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

He's not called Bob!  - I say no more, just leave you in suspense.

Kyla - that's really good news, I had 8 and 10 cells once, so took the attitude if they don't stick it's not them but me that has the prob.

Laura - hurrah for starting, sorry I forgot to say good luck hope it goes well today in my am post,

Emu - start if it feels right and you have done everything you feel and think you should have to be ready.

Dooley's - 14 hrs! - I just about manage 12 hrs awake.

Sleep well


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - so pleased your embies are doing so well. 2 more sleeps. Hold tight, honey.  I don't know if I should insist on blasts, or leave it to the clinic.

Ron - thinking of you for tomorrow. See you the other side! Good luck.

Tracey - how you feeling?

Emu - I think you should do what you feel in your heart. Does that make sense? Sorry if that's no help.

Laura - well done on startinf stimms. I'm just one day ahead of you.

Nancy - great that you work from home. What do you do if you don't mind me asking?

Dooleys - I hear you on the long day. I used to do that and longer till my health suffered. Now I'm work shy.

Maddy - I feel tired already. Do some bum ups for me.

Sue - congrats on the good session with your doc.

Me, I'm suffering a little with the drugs. Must have got off lightly last time with no symptoms. Will pass soon enough.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry it's a quickie tonight just to wish ronnie lots of luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well hunni, I will be thinking of you xx

Ky ~ Great news on the embies hunni, I will chat & catch up with you more soon xx

Dooleys ~ hows things going chick? All ok I hope? xx

A big hello to sue   lou   maddy   hellie   emu   tracey   nancy   & to anyone else I have missed xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your good wishes - speak to you in a few days' time!

Kyla - Good luck re your blasts!

Take care

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

[fly]  Good Luck Ronnie! Can't wait to hear of the safe arrival of your little boy.  [/fly]


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

Ron - hope your feeling ok this morning   thinking of you today

Kyla - great news your embies are doing well   

Lou - sorry to hear your suffering with the drugs hunni  

Sue -   how are you hun?

Laura - hope your ok   will you do your next jab or get Tim to do it 

Emu - do what you feel best hun 

Dooleys - had lots of trick or treaters at mums last night, made her keep answering the door or course   

Nancy - glad to hear you have had no more fainting spells, hope your well  

Maddy - did you have fun at legs, bums and............ have thought of doing that myself but can never get motivated 

update on me: i am feeling fine (so far) still not sunk in i guess it will after 1st scan

love to everyone 


Tracey


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

[fly]RON BIG DAY HEY[/fly]

Just a quick one from me I have been putting this close to my chest and hoping but there is no need to be playing Russian roulette with my health.

My BP is playing up and if it does not stabilize within the next 2 weeks then It would be wise to delay it and that was my reluctance.

Hope you all have a great day

Love Emu


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thinking of you Ronnie - here's to the little one!

My meds arrived yesterday - everything was there so I can't fault Ferring at all. The pregnyl needs to be refrigerated so it came in an insulated box with a cool pack. Put it in the work fridge when it arrived and took it all home in my lunchbreak.  So all set for first jab on Sunday, and then baseline scan is 21st Nov.  

Have just found out that my sister is coming back for a holiday in a couple of weeks time (she emigrated to Australia last year) so really excited about that. Haven't seen her for nearly 18 months.

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all OK

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Any news from Ron yet anyone  

  I'm getting impatient & excited  

   

Can't wait to see piccy of the babe   

Dooleys


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Dooley - sorry no news yet.  I have my mobile in my pocket so I don't miss the text - carry on watching this space.

Sue


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

The news is that Ron's had a baby and it's a  

Oh yeh, you knew that much   - well all is v. well - he arrived at 12.30 weighing 7lb.  Has good lungs and has already been fed.

Ron's fine, tired and was a bit poorly after but that's due to all the drugs - she's doing fine and resting now.

We didn't have a sweepstake or anything so to get you guessing his name begins with S.

I leave Ron to confirm the answer and who guessed right.  Obviously I can't take part.



I feel all bubbly over with excitement.

Sue


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

First guess 

And him name shall be Simon


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Sue* You tease 

  I guess Steven  

When do we get to see the piccys?    

Thanks for letting us know & give Ron my love when you text her.

Oooh i'm all excited 

Dooleys


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

I cannot guess as Ronnie told me their fav name beginning with S so I will opt out I cannot wait to see them both   

Hi to all and Kyla good luck this week I will be thinking og you and your little ones

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wooooo Hoooooo!!!  Congratualtions Ron!! XXXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm guessing SAM. Congrats Ron, glad to hear he arrived safely and hope you feel better soon.

Embie Update - Nelson confirmed that all five strong ones from yesterday are now the same stage and between zygote stage and blasts (called Morulas). He said they are all doing exactly what they should be and I can't ask more than that. He was pretty confident we will have at least one, probably two for tomorrow. 

I hate to jinx myself or work myself up but I have such a good feeling about this cycle - especially as things are going so well work-wise too. Finally feels like some luck is going my way (now of course I will have ruined that by voicing it   but Im more hopeful anyways).


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*  tomorrow. Be thinking about you tomorrow. What time are you having the transfer?

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dooleys - Transfer is at 1.30 - have to be there for 12.30 though.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Ooh time to pop to the new Primark thats opening tomorrow first then    

5 left is fantastic. Keeping everything crossed for you

Dooleys


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I was going to guess Sam as the name    . Hmm, not sure I can think of another one! Congrats Ron, DH and little S. Looking forward to piccies.

Kyla - I have a good feeling for this cycle for you too. Good luck for tomorrow.

Lou
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

    
Blown you some bubbles for luck.
This time is your turn hon 

       

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just wanna say congrats to ronnie, dh And welcome baby s!  Hope you feel better soon & take care xx

Ky ~ Good luck with your transfer tomorrow hunni, I will be thinking of you as I'm just round the corner    Keep me posted hun, mobile will be on!!   

Dooleys ~ Hows things going with you hun? Any strange side effects    Hope all is going well for you... When is your lining scan?

Sue ~ Hows you sweetie? Haven't chatted with you for a while?? Hope you are well xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok

nicky xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - good luck for tomorrow - you should have the best of crop to choose from.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Message from Ronnie.

Samuel (Sam), was born at 12.33pm today.  
He weighed in at 7lbs on the dot.  He has a head of dark brown 
(almost black) hair, and no teeth!  He has also tested out his lungs 
to the limit!!!

He took to Ronnie straight away and it was no time before he had a 
good feed.  everything went a bit quiet after that, as he settled 
into a good sleep.

Sam and Ronnie are both doing fine, although they will remain at the 
RSCH for the next couple of days or so.

Everyone at the RSCH were great and there was no shortage of people 
willing to take photo's etc.  We will post these when Ronnie comes 
home.

Ronnie will be in touch soon.

Ronnies DH, Paul.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhh!  I got goosebumps!!

Well done Ronnie (and Paul!) and of course welcome little Samual!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome little, Sam!

Well done Ron and DH.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

[fly]WELCOME TO THE WORLD SAM

CONGRATULATIONS RON AND DH       [/fly]


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

[fly]    *HURRAY AND WELCOME TO SAM*   [/fly]

Congratulations Paul and Ron. I bet it finally feels wonderful to be someone's mum and dad.

Kyla the best of luck for tomorrow will be keeping everything crossed for you.

I am off to the states tomorrow so will peek in as soon as I am able.

Love

Emu


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

[fly]   Congratulations Ron and Paul      [/fly]

So happy for you xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Had a try at moving words and you can see what happened!!!!!    Just put it right 


Just wanted to say...

Congratulations to Ron and Paul xxx      

Welcome to the world little Samuel      

A quick morning message as we went out for dinner last night if I get caught at work there'll be trouble!!!!

Kyla-news sounds as though it couldn't be better-you have every reason to be feeling positive    Embies sound like they are real little fighters xxx

Good luck for transfer will be thinking of you later xxx

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls. Had a lovely long lie-in this morning and having some Weetabix to check on the news. Happy to see that Paul has posted and everything is grand.
Bit nervous about today - hoping I haven't worked myself up too much. Would be so gutted if it all went wrong at this point. Half want to call them and check everything is still okay but think that might be annoying...

I'll be on bedrest this afternoon but will hopefully have the laptop so I can post how it went. Off work until Monday to let them settle in, by then they should have stuck if they are going to.

   Ron & Paul - Congratulations on the arrival of Sam!   

Thanks for all your words of support!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

good luck Kyla I have a great feeling about these ones   

and well done Ronnie and Paul      

welcome to the world Sam you've been blessed with amazing parents   

bye for now 

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - I'm sure everything will be fine, it's just last minute nerves and worries - they've got this far, esp, through defrosting.    Your'll come home PUPO  .

Emu - enjoy your hols!

Bit of a downer from me - 1st, 2nd, 3rd Nov last yr - Ron, Cally and myself all tested BFN - ok that's sad - but what's reminded me exactly a yr on is Ron's got her boy and she told me that Cally has a C-section on Fri for twin girls - so here's me still stuck here.

Tried calling shrink who said "here's my number call me anytime you have a downer" - not today tho. he's on day off"

But heyho, I should be a happygirlie - so  

Also thought of Ginger - who was due about sametime as Ron - searched and checked her last posts and it sounds as tho her little one is 2 days old.   She said she had to phone hosp Mon night to confirm her arrival and she was being induced on Tues.     

 everywhere.

Have a good day.

Sue


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

*Congrats to Ronnie & Paul on the arrival of 'Sammy Jack'!! *  
(That's the southern name I gave him!   )

Can't wait to meet him!

Kyla - GREAT NEWS on your blasts! What an amazing process. I'm really hoping for you that this is your time!! Good idea to rest & let them settle in. 
      
(p.s. Like the new photo!)

Sue - I'm so sorry you're having a bad day. 
Try to keep in mind that you're still getting your health in order and that is part of progressing toward the next stage for you. You are still moving in the right direction!

Emu - have a good trip to the States. What state(s) are you visiting?

take care,
Nancy


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Huge congratulations to Ronnie & Paul - so pleased for you - and welcome Sam!  Looking forward to seeing some pickies too!

Kyla - hope all has gone well today - am thinking of you.

Sue, I was thinking about Cally the other day (we got our BFP's on the same day but unfortunately mine ended in m/c) - pleased to hear all is going well for her. I have been through similar feelings as you but am trying to stay positive - having this new cycle to focus on is helping. And having my sister visiting from Aussie will definately be a great distraction!  By the time she goes back I should be close to EC (all being well).

Hope everyone else is well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla have been thinking of you all day-hope your little blasts are back where they should be by now xxxx

Sue Hun   You're not alone I'm still here with you waiting....waiting.... I remember this time of year very well too and like you I am no further on xx Good to know that a year later we still have lots of support on here.

To be honest it means a great deal to me (and I know you've said this before) that Ronnie has stuck around and been there for us all-I know she's not the only one Nancy and Fran (I haven't missed anyone have I??) x

Anyway doing a naughty again I should be doing planning.... xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello all.

Had our transfer today at lunchtime. From our eight original embies we ended up with two Grade 1 blasts. The embyrologist said there was a third that was also good but these two looked the best. It's pretty much a perfect result for our gamble (of course the ultimate perfect result would be a + in 11 days time but this will do for now).

I'm back home now and just flopping around the house - have a few books to read and some DVD's so will mostly be on the sofa or up here in the study I guess.

Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - so chuffed for you, mate. Brilliant result. And the bonus with blasts is you don't have a full 2ww, just the 11 days.     Crossing everything for you. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Fab news Kyla-2 grade 1 blasts sounds fantastic   11 days is definitely better than 14 so another reason to go to blast!!!

     Got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Kyla

Still keeping an eye out for you and your DH.  Just wanted to wish you luck with this cycle, sounds really positive so far, sending you lots of     . 

We are still in a dilemma as to where to have or next treatment, ARGC or The Esperance?, after reading your positive posts about Eastbourne and seeing their good stats for my age group I have asked my GP to refer me.  I must admit, it being so close to us I am drawn to there. Did you have a consultation, if so how did you feel it went?

Sam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all!

Kyla - great news!  Roll on 11 days a!

Sue - I know what you mean it is so hard when all around having wee ones.. our time will come I'm sure. XXX

Tracey - how you doing. XX

I'm fine just about to do Jab 3... silly they don't hurt but I keep running away when he is about to do it!! He he!!

Also what dose where you ladies on?  I'm on puregon 225 per day.  Is that high or low?  I have high FSH and low ovarian reserve so getting worried about what they will find (if anything!) on monday with my scan.  Just wondering if they have automatically put me on a high dose or if they start low and work up if I need it?


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Laura, god I hope you don't think I am rude and just start posting on this thread but I would be really interested how you get on.  I also have high fsh but am also a poor responder (I am unsure if that goes hand in hand), I was on 600 at my last clinic but got a bfn, I am currently quering if I may have had a BFP if I had stayed on a lower dose, apparently higher doses can effect egg quality.  I don't think your dose is high at all.

Good luck

sam


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sam - of course i don't think your nosey!  So sorry about your BFN... when are you cycling again?? XX


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

In the New Year, my treatment at ARGC will cost a least £ 8000 where as if I went to Eastbourne it would cost £ 4000.  Are you at St Barts under the NHS?

Sam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sam - I see you had an ep too... I had one in Jan this year and it ruptured and they still didnt diagnosis it!!  Ended up with septacemia and lost my other tube as well... seems we both had bad ep experiences!!  You had your BFP at barts?!  Cool! Yes I'm on a NHS cycle.  Was your FSH high when you had your first treatment?  Mine has varied between 6-17.. .  I'm very worried I won't get many follies! XX  Why such a huge difference in price?  Are you going to ARGC?  It better work at that price!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

its Friday   , and isn't it freezing   

Sue - hope your feeling better today hunni  

Laura - hiya, any idea when ec will be 

Nicky - hope your ok hun  

Kyla - Great news, you take it easy hun, roll on 10 days    

Maddy - how are you?

Hellie - has your sister arrive yet, bet it will be great to see her 

a big hello to everyone, hope your all well


Tracey


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick note - Congrats Ron and DH, and welcome to little Sam - really great news

Tracey - great news for you too, hope the next weeks go well up to the scan

Nicky and Kyla - Thinking of you, hope these weeks don't drag too much and well done for getting this far

Hi to everyone else, hope you're doing OK and catch up properly with you all soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Thanks for the support and advice - I know, I know - our time will come and it's so true I am spending lots of time getting better and improving my health which can only help.  When I typed my post it felt so much better and I knew you would understand - so miles better than ringing the shrink.  We really are great altogether  

Helly - sorry I hope I didn't upset you bringing back bad memories when I mentioned Cal.

Kyla - cheered to read your excellent news.

Nicky - hope your hanging in there too.

Tracey - thinking of you - it's still a worrying time, esp the 2 wks lead up to the scan.

Nancy - I have insider info that you cheated on the name game - you should have been excluded cos you already knew!  

Sam - I have a dilemma of where to go next too - but I am excited that you are considering the Esperance over the top ARGC.

Heather - it's good to hear from you - like Helly I suspect you were upset with Cally's news also - sorry.

Spoken to Ron's DH - and Ron and Sam are both doing v. well and they should be home at the w/e.

Had another Kinesology session yesterday - some interesting stuff came up and a whole new set of supplements to take - she was also able to tell me why I feel so much better when I take steriods and hopefully these supplements and a change of diet will help.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls - 10 days and counting 

Feel a bit crampy this morning and my (.)(.)'s are killing me but that is just the prog sups as it's too early for anything else - now if they continue like this in a few days, I might get excited 

*Sam* - Hi, how are you? (Sam PM'd me about the Esperance back in September). You're in Hastings right? Dooleys here is also from Hastings I think.
The initial consultation is £200 and after chatting to Mr Chui (the head guy there) we were much happier. He listened to what we had to say and when we brought up the idea of blasts he was very open to it. Overall its a much smaller place but that is nicer in my mind as you get to know everyone. I know at Barts we saw a few of the nurses a few times but I think the most interest they ever paid us was when Nicky and I turned up at the same time to collect our frosties!

*Heather* - Hi hon. How are things with you? When do you start tx again? It's soon isn't it?

*Maddy* - Definately 11 days is better than 14! That actually takes me to 16dpo but I might test at 14dpo which is only 8 days from now...

*Lou* - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, how have you been finding the meds this time? Has the change in protocol made any other differences (like symptoms)?

*Emu* - Hope you are having a nice time in the USA!

*Fran* - Thanks hon. I love seeing how Tegan is doing - she is such a cutie, but I'm sure you hear that all the time. Are you back to work yet?

*Sue* - I know it's hard but try not to get down. This time last year I was cycling too and look how badly that ended for me! It must be harder when you are between treatments too. At least your headaches got sorted this year - that is a major achievement!
I have felt tha same many times - especially when you chat with a group of girls and they all end up PG and you are left behind. That has happened to me twice now. It got to the point when I was jealous of anyone joining a thread becuase I thought that meant they would get PG before me again. I'm aware that is completely daft and I don't feel like that anymore but it can be hard.
I still believe that persistance will pay off for us in the end honey.
** You posted as I was typing and I see you feel better today which is great. How does Kineseology(sp?) work?

*Nancy* - How are the twins treating you? I can't remember if you found out the sex or not?

*Nicky* - How are you today? Don't worry if you still don't have any signs yet, a lot of people don't get any until much later on. Hope work is okay for you this week - at least it is Friday! 
We have friends coming over this weekend and want to go to a fireworks display - do you know of any? Can't seem to find out if the Langney Sports are doing their usual. Might pop along the road later (gentle walk) and see if I can get a copy of the Herald, that's bound to have them listed.

Hi to Dooleys, Laura, Ron (and Sam) & Hellie (and anyone else I missed). Have a nice Friday everyone!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

HI

God I want to wean myself off Fertility Friends its so addictive but now I have found myself posting onto three boards!!!!

Laura, yes my FSH was high, well when tested three months prior to my treatment at St Barts it was 10.6, but I am unaware of my fsh the month I actually got pregnant. At ARGC they are reluctant to let you go ahead until your FSH drops below 10, the times I tested there my results were, 10.8, 13.00, then down to 7.5, you are aware that your FSH fluctuates? you can see this by my results.  Interesting I don't know of any other clinic that tests you to determine as to whether you can start the treatment that month.  Some woman at ARGC have waited upto a year until there FSH comes down.  You also have to go to London daily for a blood test, so this is what bumps the price up at an estimate of £ 90 a day while your stimming.  Agnus Castus apparently lowers ones FSH, but do not take it while your having treatment!!

Happygirl, have you posted on the ARGC thread? I am sure I have seen that fuchsia bush somewhere before?

Kyla, yes I am in Hastings, thanks for the info about Esperance.  Hi to Dooleys, a fellow Hastings woman!

Sam xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sam - no I don't recall posting on the ARGC board as it's never somewhere I've considered.  The fuchsia pic has only been a recent one.  Funny tho. I recognised your username and couldn't think if we had met before?

BTW - Ronnie got her FSH down with acupuncture.

Kyla - my understanding of Kinesiology is that muscles are connected to other parts of your bod.  So you have to push your arm against her and that tests your muscle strength then she places a supplement etc on you and restests that muscle strength - sometimes the arm remains strong other times it amazingly becomes floppy.  This is the way they tell whether your bod needs or is reacting to whatever it was that was being tested.    She also can do adjustments and alignments - I have been aware that my hips were twisted and out of alignment, causing Reflexology to comment I had one leg longer than the other - she was able to correct that.

I know it sounds hokey pokey but I know 3 people that it's helped one of them was a man and he convinced my DH!.

Hope everyone has a good eve and w/e.

Sue

BTW there will be no Sam piccies yet cos the comp is in the spare room and DH doesn't want to go there as it's where MIL is residing - so he's waiting for Ron.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL does Ron know her DH is scared of her mum?   

Interesting - I was told one of my legs was longer too - my chiropractor twisted my pelvis back and that sorted it I think... I think if it works for you then go for it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all!

Sam - I post on 3 threads too.. its like a full time job!!  I go tmy FSH down from 17 -5.9 by diet.. unfortunately I didn;t stick to it and then got a cancellation appointment and it had gone up to 10.5.  Back on the healthy diet again now!  

Kyla & Nicky - how are you planning to while away the days??

Tracey - my EC is booked for the 13th Nov, but my 1st scan is monday so we will see if I have any follies!!

Hello to everyone else!! 

XXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - good luck for tomorrow, come home with exciting news.

Laura - good luck for Monday.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing? I'm soooooooooooooooooooo impatient with this 2ww this time, its driving me nuts    I'm not really getting any symptoms to really analyze at the moment & i'm on day 9 post transfer already   All I've had really is few very slight twinges, then yesterday & today strongish af ish type pains on & off quite quickly   I have felt a bit nauseaus very slightly tho like reaching more than anything? Oh I dunno maybe I'm going mad  

Ky ~ how you doing hunni? Been taking things easy? You mentioned that you had Nelson as your embryologist? Well I had that nice girl that got our shipper's ready that day we went to London, do you remember her? You got friends over for the weekend? Well you have a good time, chat to you soon xx

Dooleys ~ How you doing chick? I haven't chatted to you for a while? Where are you  

Sue ~ Hows things with you my sweetie? Is everything ok? xx

Tracey ~ What about you hun, you ok?

Laura ~ Hows the stimming going hunni?  Good luck for Monday xx

Heather ~ Hiya sweetie how the devil are you? Haven't chatted with you for a while now! Are you starting tx soon hun? xx

Sam ~ Hiya hun, you another east sussex girl then?    Come join our gang  

Hello emu, nancy, maddy, Fran & whoever else I have missed
Love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxx       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

URGENT ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE LADIES!!!!!

Ok well I am on puregon 225 per day.  The tubes are 900 so have 4 shots in one tube.  Juts had my 4th shot and still had half of the liquid left??

We have been winding the top of the pen down now pressing it and so thought we have not been giving me the right amount?

So we I have taken another 225 mg now and now worried I've overdosed?  The cartridge should be empy at the end right?  There is still about one shot left in it.

So I think I haven't had any on the stimms the last two nights or at least not enough??

Really worried I've mucked it all up.  Say I've taken 450 today?

Please advice me ladies.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Laura ~ Hiya hun, just quickly have you checked that the pen is completely screwed tightly shut, as we sort of had the same thing happen one night but i just knew straight away that nothing had gone in & it was the pen it wasn't screwed tightly , just make sure hun xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Nicky

My friend on another thread said the cartridge with puregon in wasn't empty for her either.  Am I doing it wrong? Should it be empty after my doses?

In such a panic.

Hopefully other will post in the morning.

Is Barts open in the morning?

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura just wanted to send you a big hug Honey  

Sorry I can't help with the pen as I used an auto injector, but someone should be at the end of the phone at Barts in the morning xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I had the Gonal-F pens at 450 (my shots were 225, then 187.5, then 150). I always had some left over in each pen as the plunger doesnt go all the way to the bottom. 
If you have given yourself a larger dose on one day I don't think it will make that much difference - especially as it is early on. Barts had me take larger doses to start with to kick of my ovaries and then drop to a lower amount.
As Maddy said, give them a ring . There are normally a couple of people there on a Saturday morning. Don't worry about it too much though hon, Im sure you will be fine.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls

Well I left a message at Barts but noone called back yet.

The cartridge had just under 1/2 still left in it so I must have done something wrong, I did another injetion last night which prob just gave me the correct amount for yest and there is stll about a quarter in the cartridge now. I'm going to start a new cartridge tonight and really make sure I do it properly and take the cartridge with a little bit in on monday and explain.  I hope this doesn't mean I won't have any follies??  Its my birthday tue and was really hoping to have some good news for it.  

Thanks for your help Kyla, Maddy and Nicky.  I'm such a dimbat!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cant have us slipping to the next page


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Laura - did Barts get back to you hunni?

Nicky - not long to go hun, how are you feeling?    

Ron - hope you and sam are well (and of course your dh) thinking of you all   

Kyla - hey hun how are you?  

Sue -  

Dooleys - where are you? hope your ok  

a big   to everyone i have missed, hope everyone is having a good weekend 

well best carry on and start dinner mmmm!!!! Chicken today (im starving)

Love to all

Tracey


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

8 days until testing. AF -like cramps today, only sharper and all on one side. Bright and sunny which is making me sleep so might go and have a nap.

Nicky - Only 3 days for you. I take it you havent caved and tested early then? Good girl - I am week and will probably test on Saturday although next Monday is my official test date. How are you feeling?

Tracey - How many weeks are you? Is your scan this week? Good luck for that.

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girlies

I'm back!!!!

Got discharged from hospital Friday pm..it was soooooo lovely to be home.  

Thanks for all your good wishes & congratulations.  Sorry DH posted here a bit late but I had a bit of a reaction to one of the drugs (paracetamols on an empty stomach!) so DH didn't want to leave me until I was feeling a bit better. 

Sam is totally gorgeous...I can't believe he's only 4 days old..in some ways it feels like we've had him forever.

Photos have been downloaded onto the laptop so will follow soon. You have a choice of gory/cute..!!!! BTW Can I post them here?  

Nicky - Not long now till you test - how are you feeling, hun? 

Kyla - How did the ET go? I see you've got a good feeling about this time..I've got everything crossed for you.   

Tracey - Not long till your scan..how are you doing?  Has it sunk in yet?

Laura - Have you heard back from Bart's yet?  Have you posted on the ask the nurse thread/peer to peer support?  It may be worth a go. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.   

Heather - How are you?  

Sam - Welcome to the thread.

Maddy - Any more pulled muscles lately?  

Nancy - This is really spooky but the midwife who discharged me is your midwife, Kim!! She said to say Hello in case I see you before she does!!! Would you & Fran like to come round for a visit sometime? My Mother goes home on Thursday so anytime after that will be good!!!

Speak soon

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron - great to hear the you and Sam are doing well and settling in back at home, cant wait to see a piccie, could i pm you my email address?

take care

tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey

What's your email?

Ronnie


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ron - have pm'ed you hun


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Hi honey, lovely to see you. You can post photos here, you need to load them onto a webpage first (using someone like flickr or photobucket etc... and then put the tags around the images. If you want, I can post the ones you email me (hint hint!!) just let me know. Can't wait to see him :)

Just had a lovely nap. Had friends over last night and didnt sleep so well but feel better now.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla

Just sent!!! If you can upload them (or just 1!) onto here for me, that'll be great, thanks a lot!!

Take care

Ron
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron - hes gorgeous


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Just got them, will do. Here you go. Wasn't sure if you wanted to be on here too so just Sam for now. Let me know if you want the others up too.








- Isn't he a cutie?








- Looks totally flopped out!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Ahhhhhh Ronnie, he's a little cutie ..................


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie

he's sooooooooo cute I cannot wait to see you both. Conratulations to you both you did a great job making him  

Friday is fine for me but call me and let me know, if you definatly feel up to it.

Fran


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Ronnie, Sam is gorgeous - I love the pickie of you and him together.  Bet you're glad to be home.

Nicky - fingers crossed for you this week - hope all is well.

Kyla - hope all is well with you too - only a week to go.

I started d/r'ing today so the ball is rolling again. Feel tired though as had 2 fireworks parties this weekend. Having a quiet night in tonight.

Sorry it's a short message today.  Hope everyone is well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Message from Maddy:

'Have to be quick as we're staying at friends this weekend and don't like to go on FF on their computer!!! Hope all the girls are ok on FF will be back tomorrow night to say hello-been thinking about Kyla and Nicky-fingers crossed for them xxx'


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls -

Ron -He is so adoreable!! I want one, I want one!!  How are you feeling? You able to get up and about yet? XXXXX

Tracey - scan soon isn't it?

nicky & Kyla - Hows the wait going??

Me - I have me 1st scan tom... not sure how it will go... not really feeling any pains or owt yet but we will see.  Also I had a surprise 30th birthday party last nght!!  It was such a shock I thought I was going to a firework party and all my buddies were there... Shame I couldn't get drunk!!  I'm such a lucky girl to have such a lovely fella!   

Anyway girls I'm away for a couple of days so will catch up with you all very soon!!

Love to all!
XXXXXXXX


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Ronnie - he's absolutely gorgeous, wot a beautie!  Hope you are both doing well

Nicky and Kyla - Hope you're hanging in there OK

Sue - Hope you're doing OK, know what you meant with your text the other day - I go in waves of feeling OK and then feeling like I'm losing it!  

Quick update on me - had a consultation last week with Mr Al-Shawaf and he was very nice, but there's nothing Barts can do for us anymore - whether we have another sperm retrieval or use donors, the waiting lists at Barts are too long.  No clear recommendations either.  So am going for a consultation with Bourn Hall (no date yet) and am looking into other places too, but we really don't know what our next steps are - guess we'll just see what we're told at next lots of cons.  

Take care all and hi to everyone,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning girlies.

Ron - Love the new photo for your profile  How are you doing mama?

Nicky - Only two more days Nick, I am getting so excited for you! 

Maddy - Thanks honey!

Laura - I totally missed that it was your 30th birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY! What a lovely idea of your DH's to throw a suprise party - clever ruse too using fireworks display instead. Have a fabulous break. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's scan.

Heather - Im sorry your consult at Barts didnt give you any more answers. I think if you have reached the end of the road with them, then Bourne Hall are meant to have a fantastic reputation. Have you looked at the board on here that gives girl's ratings of their clinics, Might be worth a look to help you decide. Good luck whatever you do hon.

My cousin and her baby are coming for lunch today. He is about 3/4 months old now I think (will have to check, cant remember when he was born).  Other than that, nothing planned. Back to work tomorrow (going to Mayfair for a course) - yuk. Wish I could be off all week but staffing levels are low again...

Ugh - I'm losing my mind. Literally, I sat here for nearly 2 minutes as I forgot the word 'reputation'. I had the same thing yesterday. Will have to check the drugs to see if this is a side effect.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Laura - What a lovely surprise - your DH sounds sooooooo lovely!!! Are you going out to celebrate together tomorrow? I'm doing well, thanks. 

Kyla - Shame you couldn't have had this week off as well..enjoy the day with your cousin & her baby - weatherwise it looks a lovely day, although a bit cold. 

Heather - I agree with Kyla..perhaps Bourne Hall will open another door for you.  Keep positive thoughts in the meantime.   

Helly - Horray to be off again. Did you go to Lewes bonfire? 

Nicky - How are you feeling today?  Only 2 more sleeps...I think we need Maddy to do the count-down!!

Sue - How are you doing? How was your weekend?  

Have a lovely day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Just changed my profile - my cats were looking particuarly cute today and I couldn't resist taking a photo.


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hey Ronnie!  Congratulations again!!  Sam really is gorgeous, & I can't wait to meet him.  And you look so serene in the other photos you sent.  How wonderful for you.  Sorry for delayed reply - we had friends visiting this weekend.  I'll drop you an email about a possible visit this week.  Strange about my midwife meeting you.  (I hardly see her since I have hospital clinic visits instead.) 

Nicky - don't want to tempt fate, but about that nausea feeling - if it feels like your gag reflex is in overdrive, that's definitely one of the symptoms I had (and still have)!  Some positive vibes for you:
    

Laura - how was your scan? Hope all is ok with the stimms. 

Tracey - glad you're feeling well & hungry.  My appetite was a bit sketchy the first few months.  Eat while you can!

cheers,
Nancy


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - sorry to read Barts have given you a blow by saying they can't do anything else.  See it as them being honest and upfront - rather than pushing you through another tx which they secretly knew wasn't worth it, but leading you on as it might be ok.  Don't give up see what other clinics say.

Kyla - you are not alone trying remember - I thought it was age, so thanks for that!    I've put my diary down somewhere in this house and can I remember where or find it - no.  Cats eaten I reckon  
BTW love your new pic.  Beat me to it - I finally saw my two friendly enough to cuddle up and grabbed a pic, but it's still on the camera.

Laura - hope your scan news is ok today - not sure I understood your needle dilemma, but it's early days so I am sure it can be sorted so you can continue.

Hellie - hurrah for starting again, time for parties to be over now and get some rest!

Ron - good to see you back with us and have found some quite time to sort pics and an update.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - They just looked so cute sitting there together. Im sure they roll their eyes when they see me with the camera though 

Just had my cousin over for lunch but feel the need for a nap now, Im so tired. I think I've gotten myself into a bad habit as I napped yesterday afternoon too for a couple of hours!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls

Thank you all for your good luck wishes for Wednesday, I am not feeling that positive at the moment, its probably cos I'm not feeling many symptoms this time    Wish I could just have one sign (that would be nice)

Ky~ You getting any symptoms yet sweetie? xx

Ronnie ~ Thanks for your pm yesterday hun, how are you all doing? Hows little sam today? he is such a little cutie, you must be so proud of him xx

Sue ~ Hows things going with you hunni? You ok? xx

Nancy ~ Did you have the reaching (sickie) thing going on then hun? Mine dont happen all the time & I even think I imagine it happening sometimes    How are you feeling anyways? Hope all is well? xx

A huge hello to everyone else, I hope you are all doing well, I will catch up with you all soon

love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I missed your birthday too Laura - Happy Birthday and what a lovely suprise!  

Kyla - the cats are lovely, they look very content together. 

Thanks for all your comments, will keep my chin up and will def phone Bourn Hall again in  the morn - they always seem to call when i'm in a meeting!

Nicky - will be keeping an eye out for you and everything crossed.  Hope you're feeling OK.

Sue - i'm so forgetful, so you're not alone.  Lost some papers for work, can't find my driving license application (renewal!), am sure they'll turn up when i give up looking!

Ronnie - how are you doing?  Hope all is going well, am very impressed by your quick return to the board and hope you are feeling good. 

Helly - good luck with it all, hope the side effects aren't too bad and the time goes quickly for you.

Fran - Teagan is looking gorgeous too, hope you're all ok.

Tracey - Hope you're doing OK

Hi to everyone else and speak soon,

Heatherxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Nicky - I didn't have nausea that early, but I would gag really easily - like when brushing my teeth or if I ate too much or too fast.  Never actually got sick, though.  (Sorry to everyone else for the gorey details!)  I know what you mean about imagining it, though, but I found out later it was definitely real.  It's a common pregnancy complaint.  I started giving up on a positive at this point in the 2ww too.  So hard when you want a sign.  The only thing that kept me sane is that AF hadn't come yet and that meant there was still hope.  Good luck!  Just try to keep your mind occupied while you're waiting, if you can!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting my message Ron xxx You're a star  

Will have to be quick as I have an 8pm meeting-yes PM!!!!    

Laura hope your scan went well today    And happy birthday for yesterday xx  

Kyla-off to Mayfair tomorrow-sounds posh!!!! Make sure you take it as easy as you can xxx   

Nicky sorry to hear your not feeling positive but, its not over yet (says the woman who's the worst ever on the 2ww    ) Lots of positive vibes coming your way     And a big hug  

Heather   sorry Barts have nothing more they can suggest but this could open up loads more options for you xxx

Sue   Glad to hear I'm not the only one who puts things dow and then spends ages looking for them   

Hellie   Good news to hear you're all started again xxx

Just finish off with a PUPO dance for Kyla and Nicky then off to my ****ing meeting   

         

     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening girls  

Laura - hope all went well at scan today, was thinking of you, and a happy belated birthday for yesterday   , what a nice surprise from your dh 

Maddy - thats a late meeting what time will you get out   

Nicky - not long now    hang in there hun 

Hevvy - hope your ok  

Helly - hooray youv'e started dr   

Ron - hope you and gorgeous sam are ok 

Kyla - hi hun u ok 

Nancy -   hope your well 

hello to anyone i have missed

Tracey


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

I know i'm a few days late but Ron, Sams gorgeous.  
I am sooo jealous  
Hope you're all doing well, not sleepless nights i hope  

Nicky   for tomorrow hon

Will catch up with everyone soon

Sending you all      

Dooleys


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Thanks for your text. Was cooking dinner so DH read it out to me. Feeling a bit icky now this evening - headache for the first time in quite a few days. Long day tomorrow so early night for me.
Keep your chin up honey, don't worry about the symptoms - they may come later. 36 hours' time you will know for sure. Thinking of you....

Ky xx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kyla*

How you doing hon? Not going   yet i hope 
Hope their snuggling in nicely 

Dooleys


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nicky* Got confused as usual!  tomorrow hon. Keeping everything crossed, well nearly will, got my scan tomorrow 

*Sam* Hi nice to see another person from Hastings on here 

Off to work now!  And its my day off!!  

Talk to you all soon

Dooleys


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all my birthday wishes the big day is today actually.  I said goodbye to my twenties last night  

Sorry this is going to be a bit of a me post - 

I had my scan the the consultant was not very nice.  I have no activity on either ovary and no sign of even one follie he said 'we scan you again wed and then make a decision' he wasn't very friendly and told me to talk to the nurse.  This is the first time tim hasn't come and I had to sit in the waiting room cring and everyone was looking at me.  The nurse (black lady with red or dead glasses) was lovely and gave me a hug.  They called last night asked me to increase from 225 - 375, but the nurse warned me that unless there was significant improvement then my cycle would be cancelled on Wed.  I have to go back to work after the scan and have a really difficult meeting that I can't get out of after.

The nurse said they would give me the option of starting again but I'd have to pay for my drugs but this time start on higher drugs.  I'm utterly devastated.  Has this happened to anyone else? Is there a reason I would not be able to increase my drugs now and stimm for an additional week?

People keep popping and I just want to go to bed and cry but of course I have to be polite and sociable.

I'm so low, I really don't think I'm ever going to have a baby.  

I'll do personals when I can - love to all. XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Laura - What a shock for you.  

Some of the consultants there really need to improve on their bedside manners   There may be an improvement tomorrow..everyone here will keep everything crossed for you.

I think they increased Sue's stim level for a couple of days, if I remember correctly. Hopefully she'll be able to answer you when she next logs on. 

Are you able to go home early? Just say you don't feel very well. 

Kyla - Hope your headache is under control. Is that a fx?

Nicky - Not long now hun..just hang in there.  

Dooleys - I've been averaging about 3 hours sleep a night but he's worth it! 

Maddy - Hope your meeting didn't go on for too long.

Hellie - How's d/r going?

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Headache finally under control but had a rough night. Extra hard when I can't take any meds for it. Work were great though.

Laura - Oh hon, you poor thing. The lovely nurse is Yemi I think. She was with me for both my EC's and was lovely. Hopefully the extra meds will kick-start your ovaries. Sometimes though they feel it is better to start afresh. The reason they won't stim you indefinately is your lining - it might end up to think or old if they stimmed you for say 4 weeks or something. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Nicky - How you coping today with the wait? Not long now!

Dooleys - When are you next back? Is it this week you have your lining scan? I can't remember.

I had a teeny tiny (and I mean really, really small) spotting today. It was hardly visable but definately a pink tinge on the cyclogest return (sorry if TMI). Has raised my hopes again slightly though...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Forgot to mention your cats are gorgeous!

Dooleys - Just re-read your post..  good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - sorry your b'day has been spoiled but try to stay positive.    Shame about the Doc fortunately most of the other staff make up for them.   Thank goodness you had a lovely nurse - girls remember the days of Asha !!!!!

I can reassure you a bit maybe ?? - I've had 2 tx's (one at Barts and one at Nuffield) where I was v. slow to get going so they increased my stims to make me move.    You may also find that EC will be delayed a couple of days this is ok cos you started growing late so you need those extra days to catch up and grow follie size and numbers.

If they do abandon this cycle - don't blame them it's just the window has passed and as Kyla says your lining is now no longer at it's best, Weds is the last day that they can make the decision on whether you can cont.

I think going back to work with an important mtg is probably the best thing to do - keep you occupied.

Ron - 3 hrs sleep - maybe a baby's not for me - I write the day off if I've only had 6!!!!  Didn't you want to spk anymore this am?

Nicky - have you tested yet  

Kyla - fingers crossed.   Sounds so small you must have used a magnifying glass  
Glad to hear head is under control - why can't you take any meds tho? - if it gets so bad you need them.

Dooley - what scan is it tomorrow? - hope it's good news.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Laura - Happy Birthday for today - your surprise party sounded lovely.  Sorry to hear your scan did not bring the news you wanted.  Did you mention to the nurse about the problems you had with the puregon -when you thought you may not have been having enough of the dose as you had a lot left over in the cartridge?  That may have slowed down the stimming, but hopefully a higher dose yesterday and today will kick your ovaries into action so that the cycle doesn't get cancelled.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Nicky - fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Kyla - hope you are keeping sane during the 2ww.

Dooleys - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Lou - how are you doing?

Tracey  - hope you are feeling well and coping with the wait for the scan.

Sue - yes, must calm down the parties now - my sister arrives on Friday so will have to have a couple of  celebratory drinks when she gets here. Will take it easy the rest of the time though.

Lou - how are you doing?

Ronnie - you sound like you are settling into things with Sam - one week old already!

The d/r'ing is going fine at the moment - baseline scan is 21st Nov so may spend the day in London with my sister afterwards - not sure yet though.

Hope everyone else is well

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Laura I just want to give you a great big hug-I am so sorry for what went on in your appointment-the manner with which souch sensitive things are dealt with can be appalling-when will they realise how important and heart breaking even one sentence can be to us ladies   

I know you've had lots of advice but I just wondered what protocol you were on? I know I have had very different responses from the drugs but the best was when I was on the short protocol-I think its used for poor responders. I'll look out any info i have if you want me to Hun xxxx

Kyla and Nicky      PUPO     

Nicky have everything crossed for you xxx

Will check in later xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks ladies youare all wonderful and only you ladies know how heartbreaking this all is.

I will let you know tom how I get on... we are off for some birthday dinner.  

I think I will ask about the short protocol tomorrow.  XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I didn't hear from you after one of my replies & then DH hi-jacked the laptop!

Yemi was really lovely to me too when I had my BFN last year.

Asha...  

Nicky -    PUPO   

Laura - Good luck for tomorrow 

Ron


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Nicky just wanted to pop in and wish you loads of luck for tomorrow      I will be checking in to see how you get on. I truly hope it's good news 

Laura sorry to hear about your scan but listen to the other girls they have wise words and so much can change in a few days. enjoy your birthday meal and good luck tomorrow.

Ronnie I have to go to london on Friday so probably won't get over to yours so maybe next week ( this will give you more time to get settled too  ) hope you get some more sleep over the next few nights but you are right it is worth it  

must dash have to finish dinner 

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran - love your new pic she's such a cutie and looks so much like you. def the eyes and nose!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Fran I totally agree-your little girl is gorgeous xxx

Nicky wanted to say a huge good luck for tomorrow-will be thinking of you-will try to check in before work, but the server is down so if not will have to wait till after work!!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to say I'm very very nervous about testing tomorrow, I dont think I want to do it now    cant I just wait & see if af eventually shows up  
Only joking, although it wouldn't be a bad idea though would it  

Still been getting the af like pains, but they were quite sharp pains earlier & right in the same spot, it was very severe for all of 8 seconds roughly then nothing    How strange is that? See now thats whats been going on now for the last 4 days but not as strong as today!

Ky ~ Hows things going? You back at work this week? xx

Ronnie ~ How you doing hunni? And hows your little cutie doing? Keeping you up at night I'm guessing  

Laura ~ sorry to hear about your follie scan, hopefully things are back on track now, good luck with your next scan, hope you get a nicer consultant hunni, a couple of them are a bit on the blunt side, not really what you need with our kind of problems! Anyway I will be thinking of you xxxx

Tracey ~ everything alright with you hun? when is your scan? xx

Sue ~ hello hun, hows you? xx

Dooleys ~ hey chick, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope its good news all round tomorrow xx

 fran   maddy   hellie   heather   emu     & anyone else I have missed xx

Lots of love nicky xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky 
GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck Nicky-I've got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura* You poor thing  Some of the consultants are real  They don't have a clue. It sounds like Yemi came to the rescue tho. She's one of the best there. I hope you get someone more normal next time 

*Fran* Love Teegans latest piccy 

*Ron* How's the sleep depravation going? 

*Nicky* Good luck tomorrow   

*Happiegirlie* Its a baseline scan tomorrow after dr for FET 
Hi to everyone else 

Dooleys


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening Girls   

Laura - good luck with scan tomorrow    , will be thinking of you 

Helly - glad to hear d/r is going well  

Ron -   hope your ok, give sam a big   from me

Dooleys - how are you hun?

Nicky -     for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and checking in to see your result     

sorry to everyone i have missed but not long been in and off to bed, speak to you all tomorrow


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Good luck hun for tomorrow - will be thinking of you & be checking in.  

Fran/Nancy - No probs re Friday. Next week (or anytime!) is fine. 

Dooleys - Sleep deprivation has well & truly kicked in!! 

Kyla - Headache OK now?

Laura - Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks ladies - I am going with the notion that it will all be cancelled, if any different then it will be a bonus... even just popped some wine in the fridge for when I get home! Got to look at the positives a!!

Nicky - so sorry had my head in the sand so long I forgot its the test day.. seems to have come round quick (for me anyway!)  Good Luck honey.. I'm feeling good vibes. XX

Kyla - your test date must be coming up soon too?

Tracey - whens your scan?  Bet your excited?

Everyone else hello! XX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

With the time difference, I will probably be emailing round about midnight or later for the rest of my holidays.

Finally got round to the computer, holiday has been a lot of baby fun, my first stop was in LA with my cousin's baby girl who was only 2 weeks when I visited and between me and my jet lag and the baby we slept for most of the time and only got short breaks to play with her. She is still at the point when she sleeps for most of the day and a bit more awake at night.

My next stop was with my sister in San Francisco and I cant keep up with my sister as she seems to have a lot of activities and mother and baby group functions going on. In between siteseeing and shopping its a full day and by the time I get back its difficult keeping my eyes open. 

Ron - So good to see that you and Sam and DH are doing fine, he is so cute and has me cooing. Big big    from me to all of you. Its really good of you to continue to take the time out to email. 

Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow.               

Kyla - A short 2ww wait that is so wonderful.       

Laura - So sorry to read all about the stimm injections and the scan. Hopefully you get some good news for tomorrow but if things are not going well, the best thing might be to stop and start instead of being falsely optimistic and then being disappointed. That way you know that you gave it your best shot and what will be will be.   . Which consultant is looking after you. A human touch would just go some way to making TX experience that less of an emotional roller coaster. We have to thank God for the nurses and some of the Dr's.

Dooley - Good luck with your scan.

Lou - Its been quiet from you hope you are progressing fine.

Tracey - Is first scan imminent. Who is your consultant. 

Fran - How are you. Teagan is looking lovely as usual.

Nancy - Hope you are okay.

Hellie - Good to hear that d/r is going on fine. How long will you be downregging for before your first scan. You are almost 2 weeks ahead of me. I don't start d/r until the 14th November.

Heather - Heart wrenching to hear that Bart's cant do much more but hope your next steps produces some positive outcomes.

Sue - I was laughing when I read you mail, great sense of humour, it helps during this times when one might start to take it too seriously.

Maddy - how are you.

I am due back on sunday so if I am not able to get to the computer before then will do when I get back.

Love Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning - Nicky? How did it go honey?

Back to work for me today and another headache, lovely


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky-thinking of you lots this morning xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - hope you are ok xxx

Kyla - sorry to hear you have another bad head - you need to query them with someone.

Emu - your hols. sound exhausting.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Thinking of you hun..  

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Nicky - Thinking of you and sending warm     .Its after 3.am in the morning just getting all excited for you. Hope you are okay.

Love Emu


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicky - thinking of you     hope your ok hun


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry girls just a short post, my test was negative this morning, so a little upset right now     will catch up with you all later, thanks for all your messages though!

nicky xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicky -


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Nicky - so sorry - a big hug for you. 

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - I'm so sorry hun..  

Please look after yourself & DH.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Nicky Honey I am so sorry xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Nicky

so sorry hon thinking of you and your dh look after each other    

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - As I texted you earlier, I am so sorry this cycle didn't work for you honey.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Nicky - so sorry - take the time you need and we are here for you  

Laura - hope you OK

Heatherxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73512.0


----------

